# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Ademhalingsproblemen Bij Voetbal

## Hornet

Ik heb dus ademhalingsproblemen bij voetbal.
Nadat ik tien minuten ofzo gelopen heb, heb ik het gewoon moeilijk met ademhalen zonder dat ik ook maar enige vermoeidheid of pijn voel in mijn spieren. Hierdoor is het moeilijk voor mij om deftig voetbal te spelen en belandt ik dus dikwijls op de bank hoewel ik toch redelijk goed ben.
Het is fysiek gewoon erg lastig. Ik heb geen astma in het gewone leven, geen last van pollen of andere kwalen. Bij andere sporten heb ik het minder.

Iemand enige raad?

----------


## Marie

Als alle lichamelijke kwalen zoals: astma, andere long of hartkwalen of bv ook een lage bloeddruk of bloedarmoede of een slechte conditie niet de oorzaak zijn, kan het simpelweg zo zijn dat je een verkeerde ademhalingstechniek hebt.

Je kunt daarvoor een ademtechniek cursus volgen.
Kijk maar eens met een zoekmachine op internet naar ademcursussen, ze worden overal in het land gegeven.

----------


## marianne suidgeest

Hallo Hornet,
Heb je je al laten testen op "inspannings astma"?
Sommige mensen krijgen bij inspanningen meer last, dus misschien is het toch zinvol omdat eens te laten testen ,wat overigens gewoon bij de huisarts kan tegenwoordig.

Met vriendelijke groet, Marianne

----------


## bhaerens

hallo, 

mijn probleem is een beetje hetzelfde.
Ik verkeer in een goede conditie maar tijdens het voetbal kom ik ook vaak in ademhalingsproblemen, vooral na spurtjes moet ik lang uitrusten alvorens mijn ademhaling weer normaal wordt. Een keer ben ik ook serieus gaan hyperventileren maar dat was bij extreem warme temperatuur. Maar inspanningsastma is toch vooral bij koud weer of niet? toch eens mijn huisdokter raadplegen maar kunnen er ook nog andere redenen zijn?
kan zware medicatie die ik neem ook een oorzaak zijn?

----------

